# possible liver shunt



## immadeofglitter (May 19, 2012)

I have a 4 month old teacup poodle and over the past 2 months has had two seizure like episodes. Besides for these two episodes she seems like a normal, healthy puppy. She is up to date on her shots and has had two flea treatments using frontline plus. During these episodes she has trouble standing, is very lethargic, and shakes her head like a bobble head doll. The first time occurred during the middle of the night and i was unable to get her to a vet so i gave her syrup assuming it was hypoglycemia. She was fine the next day. This previous episode appeared exactly the same, except fortunately i was able to meet the vet at the clinic. He tested her blood sugar which was high at the time because i again gave her syrup assuming it was hypoglycemia. Today she had blood work done to determine whether or not she has a liver shunt. Since the last episode she has been completely normal, but i am very scared for my little girl. Although her symptoms do sound like a liver shunt i am also concerned that she may be having a bad reaction to the frontline plus, especially since she is so small. Has anyone else had a similar situation with their dog?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It might be the Frontline causing a reaction. I'd stop using it.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We actually had a boxer puppy come in today for the exact same sypmtoms. She came in last week for a probable hypoglycemia episode, but was normal by the time she got to us. Today same thing, so we ran bloodwork which had higher liver values. Did an ultrasound, and it is a liver shunt. 

Unless the two episodes were within 24 hours of the 2 frontline doses, I dont think they are related. IMO 
What is your vets next recommended step?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

It does sound like hepatic encephalopathy. What blood tests were done? If the liver enzymes are elevated, have them do a bile acids test if they havent done so already. If the Bile acds are elevated then your next step would be to put the dog on low protein food(your vet can rx you royal canin hepatic ls 14), lactulose(need rx and can fill at walmart/sam's), and have her on a liver supplement like Denamarin. Avoid vaccinations, foods with more than 18% proteins esp red meats, raw diets, and flea preventatives to keep the toxins down in her system.

To find out if there is a liver shunt you will want a scintigraphy test run, altho the Bile acids can give you an idea yet not conclusively. If there is liver dysfuntion, but no shunt or it is not repairable, then it can still be medically managed with proper diet, lactulose and liver supplements and she can still have a long happy life. Just have to put in the work... Perhaps I got a head of myself. Lets see if the liver enzymes are even elavated .


----------



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

Whatever it is, I pray for the health of you and your pup. My dog was tested for that at 8 wks old and I know how stressful it can be waiting for results- and then treatment. Best of luck to you in this difficult time! My family's hearts are with you!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I just saw your post. We had a similar problem with our year old minipoo, except that her reaction was running around frantically, and the next day, exhausted. The vet thought it was liver shunt or Addisons disease. Within a few days she was symptom free, but we had to wait a stressful two months to have her blood re-tested. It was normal! We never figured out what it was, but the day before, we had put frontline on her, and the day before that, we had a new rug laid and she laid on the rug pad. But, I suspect it was the frontline (even though we had used it the summer before. Since then we have used Advantix and she's been ok and its been over six months since it happened. I hope your baby is ok, and it was the Frontline and not something more serious. It is so frightening!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

How much does she weigh? My Penelope is a teacup weighing 3 lbs 4 oz and we only use revolution puppy 0-5 lbs for heart worm. Not sure if it is the frontline but a friend has a toy poodle who had symptoms like that from frontline. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

At the time, Callie was a year old and weighed about 10 pounds. I really think she had a reaction to the Frontline. So far she is doing ok with Advantix, but I'm not using it as often as they recommend. Its getting cold now, and once the temp is below 50 degrees I will not use it until spring.


----------

